

Top Website Customer Satisfaction - Mistone
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/19/google-tops-website-customer-satisfaction-index/

======
Mistone
this is actually kinda boring - just big media brands. would love to see that
analysis completed for fasted growing sites, or split across a few categories
like shopping, financial services, search/info, social network etc.

